# TV show casting



## mediterraneanlife

*Do You Want to be on Mediterranean Life HGTV’s show about home searching and relocation to Mediterranean coast of Europe? We're looking for English native speakers who are settling down on the coast of the Mediterranean and are passionate about their house hunt. 

If you are interested, I will gladly pass more details


*


----------



## generalguillaume

Really man ?


----------



## mediterraneanlife

For real  we're casting in coastal France, Spain, Italy, Croatia, Greece + med islands, you can go on the HGTV website to watch the TV Pilot of the show shot in Spain
cheers!


----------

